# What cleaners do you use?



## kaymiller2 (Dec 26, 2009)

I have some leftover Melalueca cleaning products, but am wondering what other ppl use, that isn't totally chemical-laden. I start to sneeze when I use strong chemicals. My current stock will run out, then I wont be getting anymore Mela.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

I use either bleach, ammonia or baking soda. Do NOT use bleach and ammonia in the same room, or you'll get some nasty fumes going on. 

If you go to the dollar store and get squirt bottles it's easier to mix things up. A little vinegar and distilled water or bleach and distilled water will clean most things. What's left over the baking soda will get.


----------



## IAmSusan (Oct 22, 2008)

I like vinegar and baking soda and plain HOT water. I splurged on a steamer for myself last year and have steamed everything in sight! I love that thing!

Susan


----------



## bluestarsneyes (Jan 7, 2010)

I use vinegar and baking soda alot as well.....and bleach only for my tubs and toliets.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

vinegar
baking soda
bleach a little when needed

regular old soap and water cleans a ton of stuff also 


I have some leftover Windex, PineSol, degreaser stuff and I am using it up and won't be replacing it. The cost of chemical junk is expensive also.


----------



## navygirl (Oct 23, 2005)

Found a recipe for a spray cleaner I'm just loving... a little vinegar, a few drops of Dr. Bronners soap, a few drops of EO's such as lemongrass, tea tree, and sweet orange, topped off with water. If a scrubbing is needed, spray with this cleaner and sprinkle on some baking soda.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

IAmSusan said:


> I like vinegar and baking soda and plain HOT water. I splurged on a steamer for myself last year and have steamed everything in sight! I love that thing!
> 
> Susan


Which steamer is it exactly? I've been wanting one, but I don't want to buy one that doesn't work well.

Thanks.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I use vinegar, baking soda, salt, peroxide, vodka and essential oils as my main ingredients for cleaning concoctions.


----------



## Merit (Jul 15, 2009)

Ditto to each item listed above in Mama Crow's all-natural & non-toxic list. Adding to it is washing soda as well. A very simple but highly effective all-purpose cleaner idea is to take a tablespoon of a quality non-toxic/eco-friendly/all-natural liquid dish-washing soap (for hand-washing dishes, not for dishwashers) and adding that to a spray bottle of water. Recall that the all-purpose cleaners you buy in the stores are 98% water, before you gasp and wonder how in the world this could be effective. It's _very_ effective. I own a professional cleaning business & we used this exclusively as our all-purpose cleaner for well over a year.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Merit, I forgot to add the obvious ingredient to my little list up there: *WATER*.


----------



## Merit (Jul 15, 2009)

Not to worry. I gathered that you'd include water! (wink wink!) Nice to see you're doing all-natural. So many go 'green', but not as many choose all-natural.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

Vodka
over ice?

one before we are forced to CLEAN!?

HAHAHA


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I have to do this again since I used all my cleaning stuff on the mega bathroom fit the other day. I get a big bottle of Mr.Clean or what ever is on sale that dosent have bleach in it ...ya I know chemicals but Im lazy... then I put a bit of it in squirty bottles with some ammonia (LOL and water) and use it for just about everything. 
It lasts a long time and its way cheaper than buying new bottles of fantastic or something similar.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Dawn and water (like merit describes)
Simple Green (the only "chemical" I still use, though it's being replaced by above)
vinegar
essential oils for the smell-good


----------



## misplaced (Feb 20, 2009)

I just mix water in a spray bottle with a little dish soap.
I used to use peroxide but our stash burned up in the fire


----------



## Muddy Boots (Jan 23, 2010)

I use white vinegar and water on my counter tops, table, wiping down cupboards, and the fronts of my stainless steel appliances. For "stains" on my white counter top, I take baking soda and my vinegar/ water and "scrub" the spot. It comes out no problems. 

I am always glad I don't use chemicals when my 22 month old take the wash cloth from the sink and sucks the water out of it! I told hubby never to use any chemicals in the kitchen unless he throws the wash cloth out when he is done. 

I also use boiled soap nuts for cleaning my hard wood floor. Smells a little different, but is chemical free so I like it.


----------



## grief (Jun 7, 2006)

Muddy Boots:
What are "boiled soap nuts"?

I use white vinegar, baking soda, water (!!), elbow grease. I also keep a small
bottle of bleach on hand..."just in case". I still have some Windex and, for whatever reason, I just like the way it cleans windows and patio doors better than whatever 
else I could use. But, mostly, I just clean the things before they get too dirty.

I've actually cleaned 3 - 4 really dirty ovens with just vinegar, baking soda,
scrubbing, and patience. 2 belonged to nieces, 1 belonged to a son. And,
they were DIRTY!!!

grief


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

grief I think Muddy Bboots is talking about something like this http://www.maggiespureland.com/snop.html. I use these in my laundry and love them.


----------

